# Neues Video: Kajaktour auf der Ostsee V - mit Unterwasseraufnahmen!



## ray (6. Dezember 2012)

Hey Leuts,

mein nächstes Video ist fertig, viel Spaß beim anschauen:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SAAQYP5EOM&list=PL07C64658F919136A&index=6

[youtube1]5SAAQYP5EOM[/youtube1]


Freue mich natürlich über positive Bewertungen und neue Abonnenten 

Noch mehr Videos vom Kajak Angeln findet ihr in meinem Youtube Kanal:

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL07C64658F919136A


----------



## Ossipeter (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neues Video: Kajaktour auf der Ostsee V - mit Unterwasseraufnahmen!*

Klasse Aufnahmen und schöne Leos! Das mit der Mefo war schade, hätte sie gerne gesehen, aber wenn die Rute gesenkt wird, fällt oft der Köder aus dem Maul.


----------



## cafabu (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neues Video: Kajaktour auf der Ostsee V - mit Unterwasseraufnahmen!*

Moinsen,
tolle Aufnahmen, da bekommt man Lust auf die nächste Saison.
Carsten


----------



## Knurrhahn (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neues Video: Kajaktour auf der Ostsee V - mit Unterwasseraufnahmen!*

tolles Video, ich hab sogar mal einen ganz kleinen Ton aus deinem Mund gehört, als die Mefo vom Haken gerutscht ist! Hörte sich an wie die ersten drei Buchstaben vom Wort sch.....  |supergri|supergri


----------



## Tench 01 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neues Video: Kajaktour auf der Ostsee V - mit Unterwasseraufnahmen!*

Wie immer geile Videos von dir weiter so!#6


----------



## ray (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neues Video: Kajaktour auf der Ostsee V - mit Unterwasseraufnahmen!*

@ Ossipeter

Ich glaube die MeFo war recht knapp gehakt und dann war meine Bremse auch noch zu etwas zu fest eingestellt - auf jeden Fall war die Schnur auf Spannung als sie WinkeWinke gesagt hat. Schade, wäre wohl meine erste maßige gewesen... aber im nächsten Video klappst dann auch 

@ Knurrhahn

Da hast Du richtig gehört :-D


----------



## uwe 56 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neues Video: Kajaktour auf der Ostsee V - mit Unterwasseraufnahmen!*

Hallo,
absolute Spitze Deine Videos#6
Vielen Dank und mach bitte weiter,dann klappt es auch mit der Mefo#h
Petri Uwe


----------



## ole van der see (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neues Video: Kajaktour auf der Ostsee V - mit Unterwasseraufnahmen!*

#h ...die UW bilder sind ne 1 und die fische mal aus der nähe im drill zusehen ist auch klasse!
weiter machen !!!
...vielen dank und TL


----------



## Dorschzocker84 (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neues Video: Kajaktour auf der Ostsee V - mit Unterwasseraufnahmen!*

Hey Ray,

wie immer klasse Aufnahmen und tolle Fische.
Schade das mit der Mefo.
Sag mal, von wann sind die Aufnahmen.
Bist ja im T-Shirt.


----------



## HD4ever (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neues Video: Kajaktour auf der Ostsee V - mit Unterwasseraufnahmen!*

toll gemacht !


----------



## ray (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neues Video: Kajaktour auf der Ostsee V - mit Unterwasseraufnahmen!*

@ all

DANKE :-D

@ Dorschzocker84

Die Aufnahmen sind tatsächlich von Ende Oktober, hatte einfach Glück mit dem Wetter. Am nächsten Tag sah das schon anders aus wie Du im nächsten Video auch sehen wirst...


----------



## sMaXx (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neues Video: Kajaktour auf der Ostsee V - mit Unterwasseraufnahmen!*

bin sehr gespannt deine videos machen echt laune weiter so!


----------



## .Sebastian. (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neues Video: Kajaktour auf der Ostsee V - mit Unterwasseraufnahmen!*

Super Video, möchte man sich gleich selbst ein Kajak zulegen und durchstarten  
Hast du die Fische mit dem E-lot angesteuert?
#6 super Sache! Viel erfolg weiterhin! Petri!


----------



## Dorschzocker84 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neues Video: Kajaktour auf der Ostsee V - mit Unterwasseraufnahmen!*

Ok, dann weiß ich wann du los warst.
Ich bin eine Woche später, ende Oktober anfang November 
in Boltenhagen gewesen und da war alles andere als T-Shirt
Wetter.
Bin ja auch seit diesem Jahr mit dem Jak untertwegs.
Womit hast du geschleppt, als die Mefo gebissen hat?


----------



## ray (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neues Video: Kajaktour auf der Ostsee V - mit Unterwasseraufnahmen!*

@ Aalredl

Also ich kann es Dir nur empfehlen - angeln vom Kajak bringt unglaublich viel Spaß 

Das Echo nutze ich hauptsächlich um die Tiefe, Grundstruktur, Schlepp- & Driftgeschwindigkeit zu erkennen. Fischanzeigen sehe ich darauf eher selten und wenn dann sind es meist Kleinfische. 90 % der Dorsche die ich fange sehe ich nicht auf dem Echo, selbst wenn sie direkt unterm Boot beißen. Ab und zu sehe ich natürlich auch welche und hab den ein oder anderen auch fangen können.

@ Dorschzocker84

Ich hab mit nem Illex Squirrel geschleppt - nach vielen erfolglosen Versuchen hatte ich bei 3 Touren auch 3 mal Mefo Kontakt als ich mit dem Wobbler geschleppt habe. Kann natürlich auch Zufall gewesen sein -)


----------



## Kistenmann (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neues Video: Kajaktour auf der Ostsee V - mit Unterwasseraufnahmen!*

Tolle Aufnahmen #h Also ich hätte Sie Dir gegönnt :vik:


----------



## 1.AVM (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neues Video: Kajaktour auf der Ostsee V - mit Unterwasseraufnahmen!*

Angeln ist halt mehr als nur Fische fangen!


----------



## flor61 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neues Video: Kajaktour auf der Ostsee V - mit Unterwasseraufnahmen!*

Hallo ray,

habe mir als Flachlandtiroler Deine Filme angesehen. Ich muß sagen, das sind Filme, die zu den besten Angelfilmen gehören, aus meiner Sicht. Da kann man sich beim Anschauen richtig erholen, gerade bei dieser Jahreszeit, ohne daß man ständig vollgelabert wird mit "gutgemeinten Werbebotschaften".
Was ich allerdings vermisst habe. Bei den Unterwasseraufnahmen waren keine Bernsteine zu sehen. Wegen denen fahren wir immer im Winter nach Göhren 
Also, mach weiter so und viel Spass und Fangerfolg auf der Ostsee, um die wir Dich auch ein bissel beneiden :-(

Petri

PS: habe Deine Filme abboniert )


----------



## .Sebastian. (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neues Video: Kajaktour auf der Ostsee V - mit Unterwasseraufnahmen!*



ray schrieb:


> @ Aalredl
> 
> Also ich kann es Dir nur empfehlen - angeln vom Kajak bringt unglaublich viel Spaß



Wenn ich "sesshaft" geworden bin kommt es sicher dazu. Dauert aber noch ein paar Jährchen. War dieses Jahr schon mit dem Kajak auf der Bleiloch unterwegs. Für eine Woche etwa - war auch echt klasse (auch ohne Rute  )
Weiterhin viel Spaß und Erfolg!


----------



## ray (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neues Video: Kajaktour auf der Ostsee V - mit Unterwasseraufnahmen!*

@ flor61

Vielen Dank, das freut mich! Vielleicht gelingt es mir ja einen Bernstein in seiner natürlichen Umgebung zu filmen ;-)
Sitze gerade schon an Teil 2 und ich hab noch ein wenig Material für 1-2 weitere Filmchen 

@ 1.AVM

GAAANZ sicher sogar!


----------



## sMaXx (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neues Video: Kajaktour auf der Ostsee V - mit Unterwasseraufnahmen!*

dann ab dafür  
schau echt jeden tag rein ob du nen neues vid bringst


----------



## Seeringler (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neues Video: Kajaktour auf der Ostsee V - mit Unterwasseraufnahmen!*



sMaXx schrieb:


> schau echt jeden tag rein ob du nen neues vid bringst


Aber so was von! Es sind wirklich tolle Aufnahmen! 
Die besten Angelfilme seit langem und dann noch von einem Amateur! Sehr geil!


----------



## Perch-Noob (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neues Video: Kajaktour auf der Ostsee V - mit Unterwasseraufnahmen!*

Kompliment, klasse Aufnahmen.


----------

